# 180 gallon tank stand



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry all, I have built this myself but didn't want to stop here and there to take a ton of photos or explain all steps...I don't imagine many of you have a need for 180 gallon tank plans. Here it is anyway.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome! Are you planning to paint the stand?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

No, I'll be staining it....haven't decided on what color yet. Maybe others can chime in here too, natural looking or grey scale in the stain to match the place??? Comments appreciated.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Just an updated pic, still haven't stained it...got lazy lately


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

nice dude. I have seen this tank live.. and it looks great. . good job bro.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

xr8dride said:


> Just an updated pic, still haven't stained it...got lazy lately


Looks great Rob. 
I would stain it black. Just my 2 cents.
--
Paul


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I've thought about that, but after paying almost $60 a sheet of wood I'd hate to hide it behind black. May be my only option however because it's all together...I thought of a two tone but that would have only worked had the pieces been stained prior to assembly


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't forget to post them 10 gallons too  and your 90 gallon back up.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

If you're looking for a good, all natural, non-toxic clear stain/sealant, you might be interested in this. I've used it outdoors for a bamboo fence and it has held up very well in all weather conditions.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

will do fish man and thanks Kev D, will consider it. As I said previously, ZI'm feeling a little lazy now so while I decide what to do everything is on hold.


----------



## NothinButaCummins (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the setup and the tank!!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

thx cummins


----------

